# Look at these pics I took of babywearing women in Borneo!



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

We just got back from a short vacation in Borneo and I was totally
excited to see and take pics of, women/girls wearing their babies in
their sarongs. (Not too common here in Penang).
The pics are here, for all you babywearing enthusiasts....









http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL594...7/82600299.jpg
http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL594...7/82600185.jpg
http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL594...7/82600209.jpg
http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL594...7/82600316.jpg










There's an extended nursing picture too....


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

What great pics! Didn't you just want to spread them down off their necks? Lol, Western women just have a much greater expectation of comfort, I think. We're so spoiled!


----------



## Childishgoth (Aug 26, 2004)

thank you for sharing those


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing.

Tell us about your trip!


----------



## poppyqwn (Jan 5, 2005)

Those pictures are wonderful! They really make me feel connected as women. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovnbnhome (Sep 24, 2004)

Very cool!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

It's fascinating to me that they're all using the same shoulder!


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
Didn't you just want to spread them down off their necks? Lol, Western women just have a much greater expectation of comfort, I think. We're so spoiled!

That was my first thought as well! Great pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## purplemama (Jun 4, 2004)

Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Very cool








I was in very rural Swaziland a number of years ago and all the woman either wore a babe strapped on front with one cloth, or on back with one fabric tied around their back, the other under their bum. All the women carried children this way-I don't recall EVER seeing a child below 3-4,maybe even 5 not on the moms back.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

I love those pictures! It's so cool that you had a camera handy to capture that.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

wow! very cool. makes me want to head over to borneo!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

so beautiful!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

So cool!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

Wow, those are great!


----------



## 5plus1angel (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a feeling you would post these here Ilaria! Cute pics though!


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

those are so neat!!

I get comments all the time when I have catie in the moby or the sling, like "I wish they had those when I had my baby" or "they didn't have all this cool stuff back when I had kids"

I try to explain that women all around the world have been wearing their babies like this for years... but they don't get it. lol.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thorn*
those are so neat!!

I get comments all the time when I have catie in the moby or the sling, like "I wish they had those when I had my baby" or "they didn't have all this cool stuff back when I had kids"

I try to explain that women all around the world have been wearing their babies like this for years... but they don't get it. lol.

Yeah, everything she said.


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

such BEAUTIFUL photos!

you made my night!
Sarah


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

those are very cool pics!!!!!







it!


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
Didn't you just want to spread them down off their necks?

Serious if tangential question: How do you do this without being driven crazy by the restricted arm movement?


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Awesome! And what great prints, too


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

Love the pictures!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminer*
Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Serious if tangential question: How do you do this without being driven crazy by the restricted arm movement?

I don't know if I'm just wearing my wrong, but when I have it all spread out I still have fine arm movement. Doesn't restrict it at all.

BTW, love the pictures!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
I don't know if I'm just wearing my wrong, but when I have it all spread out I still have fine arm movement. Doesn't restrict it at all.

BTW, love the pictures!









Yeah, you just have to find the sweet spot, lol. It doesn't have to be spread all down your arm. You want it right on the ball of the shoulder.


----------

